# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot



## mkoch227 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am having issues booting up my HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop. When pressing the power button, the QuickPlay lights light up, along with the fans, DVD drive and Wi-Fi light. After 2 seconds, the computer shuts off. After 5 seconds of being off, it attempts to boot again.

However, if I take out the notebook battery, RAM, and CMOS battery for 5-15 minutes and put it all together again, it will bott, but run REALLY slow. If I shut down/stand by/hibernate the computer after it has been on, I must repeat this cycle over again.

Also, I don't know if this is related to this issue, but sometimes the sound card doesn't work. It will work for about 15 minutes, then shut off, and then it will work again for a little bit, and then shut down again.


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Could be overheating, try blowing out unit with can of compressed air... Also possible HDD issues, try running the HP self hardware DIAG.... Press f10 on start up of system to access it on HP laptops.. post any and all results as this issue happens often to others.


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

I take the vacuum hose of a good vacuum and press it up firm against both the intake and exhause vents.

Have you tested the CMOS battery for voltage? Maybe the battery is dying.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

I would NOT suggest using a vacuum to clean out your components unless it is a grounded vacuum specifically designed for use in static sensitive applications. Please use Philo209's suggestion and use canned air (available at most computer/electronics stores and Wal-Mart. 

It appears that your dv6000 is experiencing a known problem with that particular line of laptops. The laptop heats up and crates faulty solder connections in the chipset (particularly the iGPU) causing major instability problems and eventually a full out Black Screen of Death.

There are a few options

Replace the board or have your board professionally re-balled and re-flowed.

And there is one, last-ditch, solution. You should only attempt this when all else fails and you are ready to toss the laptop out the window for a impromptu skeet shoot. (but the sucess rate seems to be quite high) http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/aspire-7520g-motherboard-re-melt-successful-481778.html


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

BlackHatJack please refrain from advising the use of vacuums this is a recipe for disaster a ordinary vacuum creates a great deal of static which is death to a motherboard,cpu,ram,etc,whilst I would not wish to deter you from offering help this is one I would ask you to cease thanks for understanding


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*



joeten said:


> a ordinary vacuum creates a great deal of static which is death to a motherboard,cpu,ram,etc...


Any evidence to support this ? I couldn't find any.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Hi here you go http://www.computerhope.com/cleaning.htm


----------



## mkoch227 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Thanks everyone I'll look into this some more in a couple days...when I have more free time


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Hi take whatever time you need we will be here


----------



## mkoch227 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Ok I tried turning off the computer and keeping it off for 48 hours. When I tried to reboot, it still didn't work. However, I have narrowed down that the computer works when the CMOS battery is removed for approx 8 minutes. However, if I use a different CMOS battery, it still does the same thing, so it's not the battery (it will even do it without a CMOS battery). Therefore, it seems like it would be the GPU issue. But it still shocks me that it worked perfectly for a few days after this issue first occured (Problem for 5 days --> Worked for 2 days --> Messed up again).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Hi I think gavinzach may have got this in his post


----------



## mkoch227 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Well another quick update:

A friend of mine who has his own computer repair company told me that it could be a capacitor failing which could cause this same issue. I ran a memtest via memtest86+ and it stated that the RAM was fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Hi there was a page on the hp site re issues with dv600 and dv9000 this has now been removed but it refered to the type of issue gavinzach mentioned,this would be the most likely explaination however if your friend is willing to test your computer please do so it can't hurt to try


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Some Reading:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-pavillion-dv6000-wont-turn-on-233002.html


----------



## mkoch227 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Well I had my friend reseat the GPU using the 'penny trick'. And it's been working so far. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 won't boot*

Glad to hear it well done and goodluck


----------

